# Fossil of Oldest Rabbit Relative Found



## naturestee (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.livescience.com/animals/080321-rabbit-foot.html


53 million year old rabbit ancestor!
:shock2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 22, 2008)

That's awesome! Besides the part that says "just in time for easter"  

Emily


----------

